# Wolverine spotted near Evanston Wyoming



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolverine on trail cam near Evanston:

http://www.uintacountyherald.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&story_id=7118&page=72

A Wolverine was hit and killed by a vehicle on US 30 out by Fossil Butte National Monument west of Kemerrerrerererer about 15 years ago. The animal was mounted and is on display at the Wyoming Game & Fish office in Green River WY (last I knew)

.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome story!

I wonder if SFW will now try to get another cool million out of the State legislature to keep the big bad wolverine out of Utah.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

"The Denver Post reported in 2009 that one young wolverine traveled 500 miles from Grand Teton National Park into Colorado, making that the “first known incidence of a wolverine in Colorado since 1919.”

That is incorrect. I was at Ben Delatour Scout Ranch in the 70's. We were all told to look out for a family of Wolverines. We took a trail that was a short cut to the main part of camp and saw a female with cubs.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

And here I expected a story about a UVU co-ed.------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> And here I expected a story about a UVU co-ed.------SS


 I was expecting a pic of goobs boot in his garden


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I was expecting a pic of goobs boot in his garden


That's a goodun. I missed a great pun moment there.

.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i saw what i am pretty sure was one 4 years ago just above meeks cabin resv. could not get my camera out fast enough. i was really surprised, it loped across the road in front of us, got a good look but was in that state of... thats a wolverine. nah, cant be, there are none around here. sure looks like one, what else could it be? and then its gone and you are left forever wondering if it was...


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

One was photographed in the Uinta Basin a couple of years ago up at Falcons Ledge. Awesome critter.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I was expecting a pic of goobs boot in his garden


I was expecting a recipe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Naturalist said:


> Awesome story!
> 
> I wonder if SFW will now try to get another cool million out of the State legislature to keep the big bad wolverine out of Utah.


They would put Napoleon Dynamite on retainer to do that.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I once saw a wolverine near Jeremy Ranch in the late 80s. 

True story


----------

